# Great seafood recipe site!



## marmalady (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! Just bought some amberjack, was looking for something different to do w/it, and found this - 

http://www.fishingworks.com/seafood_recipes/index.cfm

Amazing! Found this - 

*Amberjack en Papillote*


6 Amberjack fillets
1/2 doz. chopped scallions
4 fresh mushrooms, chopped or 1 med.
size can
1/2 c. sherry
2 egg yolks, beaten
6 lg. crabs (remove meat from shells)
1 c. ground, cooked shrimp
1 clove garlic, minced
2 c. fish stock
1/2 c. butter
1 1/2 tbsp. flour
Salt, pepper, cayenne, to taste

Put the bones of the fish, the heads, tails and the fillets in 3 cups water and boil gently for about 5 minutes. Remove the fillets, drain off the liquid and throw the rest away. Melt the butter and fry the onions until golden brown, add the mushrooms; add the stock and flour and simmer until it thickens slightly, stirring constantly. Add garlic, salt, pepper, crab meat and shrimp. When it has thickened, remove from the fire and stir in egg yolks and sherry. Make envelopes from aluminum foil; sandwich the sauce between fillet slabs and slide them into envelopes. Seal envelopes and bake in 400 degree oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Serve in envelopes and let guests cut them open to eat.
Recipe Provided by FishingWorks.com.
Thousands of seafood recipes available at www.FishingWorks.com.
www.FishingWorks.com


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW...tons of recipes. What a goldmine. Thanks Marm!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks marm!!! great site. rating this 5 stars!!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

We need a place to post such links. A place all their own.


----------

